# Picture of me and my friends deer...



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

My deer is on the right and my friends is on the left (both taken in 3A2). I'm debating on whether or not if I want to mount mine (neck up) for $275. Is the biggest deer I've ever gotten and is very nice looking overall (square and symmetrical). What do you guys think?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Biggest deer I have taken is on the wall........


----------



## LOSTINTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2004)

I would mount it in a heartbeat. I like the forked G2. $275 is nothing compared to the stories you will tell everytime someone new comes to the house and see's him. > Beautiful deer.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow, nice deer. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nah...don't mount him. Put him back to get bigger for another day 

OF COURSE! You can always get more money!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Awesome deer for both of you!

I would definately mount it! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, what game farm did you shoot those in? Was the fence 8 or 10 feet high around it? You can't hardly make out the marks on their necks from the collars where they were tied to the trees! :rollin:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It all depends on what a trophy is to you. I personally would do a high quality horn mount, but not a head mount. Very nice buck, but not a monster. You might shoot a bigger one next year. All depends on how much you get to hunt and what personal value you put on the buck. I'm guessing it's about 16-17 inches wide with 8 inch or so tines. And remember, it will shrink some.

Very nice deer, but chances are you will shoot a larger one in your lifetime. But if your dying to have a head mount it would be definately be large enough for that.

If i can get a shot at the one i saw last weekend he's going on the wall, no questions. But i fear it was a one chance deal, as i don't think he'll leave the refuge again. He's about 24-25 inches wide with probably 13 inch tines.....a hog. Never did get a shot at him, he slipped me while i was waiting for him to bed down and darted for the refuge. I was pretty dissapointed for a few days. I had a shot at what i would estimate 400 yards....i maybe should have taken it...it was a calm morning and my gun is pretty accurate. I thought he would bed down in a small dried up slough so i let him be...and he darted....but oh well, thats hunting.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

If you have the money, mount it. If you don't have the money, you can allways waite till you do and put a cape from a different deer on it for the mount. Thats what my grandpa did for his 31 inch muley. I prefer to have the original cape on the mount myself though. I shot a muley that scores about 165 this season and I'm having somewhat of the same debate as you are. I allready have a muley on the wall that scores arround 150. I really don't have the money seeing as how I have a whitetail mount comming in and an albino pheasant to pay off yet too. But this could be the largest deer I'll ever get. You never know. Pluss he has a really nice scar below one of his eyes, so I'd like to use this cape.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry, forgot to say thats a heck of a deer. If I had the oppotunity to look both of those deer over standing next to each other, I'm pretty sure I'd take the one you shot due to the character of the horns and the fact that the horns are heavier.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

hey ryan, do you got a picture of your muley??


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Jim. I just scanned some onto the computer at school and emailed them to myself. Now all I have to do is figure out how to put a picture on this site.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I mounted my biggest buck... I will mount another if I shoot one bigger!

.02

Congrats! It's something worth the money, if the taxidermist does quality work. :wink:


----------

